
Apple reportedly arguing headquarter buildings are worth $200 to reduce tax bill - jhack
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-trying-to-reduce-cupertino-tax-bill-2018-8
======
unfunco
California should exercise their eminent domain powers and purchase it for
what it's worth.

~~~
akshatpradhan
Don’t encourage heavy handedness by the government, instead push for a better
system of checks and balances.

~~~
394549
>> California should exercise their eminent domain powers and purchase it for
what it's worth.

> Don’t encourage heavy handedness by the government, instead push for a
> better system of checks and balances.

That's not heavy handedness, it's calling a hyper-rich entity on its greedy,
obvious bullshit. It'd be a welcome lesson to all to all such organizations.

I'd also say such eminent domain actions would be a reasonable part of checks
and balances: no one would under-represent the value of their property, at
least not as much as Apple has, if they invited that kind of risk.

------
savanaly
The writer of the article really couldn't be bothered to look into the details
at all and find out the reason behind the discrepancy in valuations? A lot of
people are probably curious, it's the whole hook of the headline...

~~~
tonysdg
> Business Insider has contacted Apple for comment. The company declined to
> comment when approached by The Chronicle.

Either the story is balderdash, or Apple knows how bad any explanation will
look. It's probably just easier for the reporters to ask a source in the local
government.

------
jsmith99
As an accountant, I expect they can report their value differently if they are
especially specialised, so they aren't useful for anyone else. No idea how
that works with US tax, though.

------
pkaye
The city should offer to buy it from them for $201.

~~~
singularity2001
not only offer, but make it a friendly compulsory acquisition, say for $400,
with 100% profits for Apple (taxable!)

------
2-m3m3n70
Nothing more American than Apple(pie) and tax evasion.

